# Lillesden School for Girls - Kent - August 2012



## nelly (Aug 27, 2012)

An old classic but well worth a look in but beware of the floors, oh and the falling masonry



Splored with SK, Tommo and Klempner

_______________________________________

Lillesden School for Girls occupies what used to be the Lillesden Estate Mansion, built at the estate (south of Hawkhurst) by the banker Edward Loyd, who co-founded the Loyd Entwistle & Co bank, which later became the District Bank and ultimately the National Westminster (Natwest). Loyd had Lillesden Mansion built after he married Caroline Louisa Foster on the 12th March 1846 at Ashton-on-Mersey. He bought the Lillesden estate at Hawkhurst, Kent in 1853 and built the mansion, finished in 1855. 












Throughout the building there are strong signs of a Scottish connection - for example there is an abundence of thistles in the stonework and decorative motifs, but Lloyd himself was of Welsh descent. His wife was from a distinguished Jamaican family and was in fact born there, so the Scottish connection will have to remain a mystery.
















After the Great War the house and its estate was sold and became Bedgebury Public Girls School. The school sadly closed in 1999 due to a number of issues, mainly falling pupil numbers, low demand for all-girls schools and a merger that ‘went wrong’. The TV fashion guru Trinny Woodall was one of the more famous alumni, and the school did boast extremely high standards for £4,300 per term. 
















The closure seems to have shocked parents and pupils alike, as grades were at an all time high and bankruptcy was not an issue. The building itself was a grade II listed French-style chateau, set in 200 acres of Kentish gardens and forests, with ponies stabled in the grounds, a dreamland for children. It was, as one child was quoted as saying, ‘too perfect to last’.”
















It is a relatively well known fact among "Whovians" (Doctor Who fans) that several episodes of "The Curse of Fenrick" featuring The Doctor and Ace were filmed in the building.











The house has had a large amount of its lead roof removed and the elements had started to take their toll on the place before the developers erected a tin roof over part of the building. It still stands in a series of stunning terraced lawns with well cultured trees and wild roses that clamber up the brick walls.
































































​


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2012)

Spot on! I knew it wouldn't be long after I said "school for girls" that you'd be there 
Really p**sed I missed this day with you guys, looks like you had a blast.
Fantastic pics as usual. Did you get it with the Sid v mural that you couldn't take it all in while in the room, but it's way clearer on a wide photo? 
Cheers for sharing, loving the written commentary too!


----------



## abel101 (Aug 27, 2012)

Some cracking shots Nelly!
Especially like the clock shot, most people miss it when visiting here...
Glad alot of people are visiting this place recently, shows how much has changed since I went, also glad you went here always something more different with your shots that appeals to the eyeballs!


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice work Nelly as always


----------



## boxerheaven (Aug 27, 2012)

excellent as always nally


----------



## birdinanaviary (Aug 27, 2012)

beautiful stuff nelly


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 27, 2012)

You always get such good, spot on, clear photos. Excellent as always.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 27, 2012)

Bob on that fella!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 27, 2012)

love it nel! brill report


----------



## Bones out (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice little gathering we had on our travels 

Good to see you boys, nice picks too....


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 28, 2012)

*Love the look of this place! MUST go see it soon!!
Ace shots there...*


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 28, 2012)

Cracking photos.


----------



## Pen15 (Aug 28, 2012)

Great report as always Nelly !!

Plus both of your research skills hold no bounds, Nelly and SK. 

It was great to meet you all and looking forward to the same again


----------



## nelly (Aug 28, 2012)

Excellent history shots SK, what a difference eh? Its almost a crime that the building has been left to rot in the way it has 

Good to bump into you too Penis, hope that the Wicked Witch that guards Potters Manor didn't catch you after we said Adiós


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 28, 2012)

Super report and pictures Nelly, always like to see places as was SK , thanks to you both .


----------



## Bones out (Aug 28, 2012)

SK, i do like a report with the good times included.

I have a couple of what you could call 'reverse' history, where I have the derelict and the developed like West park and so forth...

Maybe I will stick one up with the good times, the derp and the poncy flats... Must be loads of us who has done the derelict explore and gone back to snap the development that followed.

Is there a thread for this? Before, during and after it should be called 

Nice work gents, good stuff....


----------



## quade (Sep 22, 2012)

cool pics, im heading here and the barnodos one up the road sunday, cant wait after seeing these pics..


----------



## sonyes (Sep 22, 2012)

Excellent pics of a cracking place....I must see it!


----------

